# Devon/Cornwall...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

..Can anyone recommend some sites for a week/10 days family break late Aug or early Sept in this lovely part of the world.

Criteria is: family orientated, but not Butlins! dogs allowed, and plenty to do and see nearby, pref Coastal but will consider othe options, many thanks for replies.

M&D


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi M & D

Stayed at an excellent site in Cornwall last Easter. The site is near St Ives, infact you can walk into it through the fields, and is called Polmanter. Must admit it was very quiet when we went so don't know what it would be like when busy. Ther is a pub, shop, swimming pool, games facilities and dogs are welcome. Didn't use any of these facilities so can't vouch for them but the toilets and showers were excellent. It has a website. 
Also stayed at a small site in Brixham, again you could walk into Brixham, this was more basic - small field, shower and toilets in portacabin but excellent and clean, only problem is that the ground is fairly soft and no hardstandings. If you are interested in this site let me know and I can get you the information out of 'the truck'.

Hope you find what you're looking for and enjoy your holiday.
 
Jean


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D,

We loved The River Dart Country Park set just on edge of Dartmoor,this site has everthing and is in a beautiful setting,loads to do all around and close to Torquay......


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Devon/Cornwall*

Hi M&D

Trencreek (Holiday Park) Newquay has pool, shop, bar, games room. take-away, duck pond, fishing, great toilet blocks, and is a short(ish) walk to the zoo, beaches etc. Big pitches and not at all commercialised. Loads to do in Newquay.

Vita


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for the input, I will try to dig out more info on the sites mentioned by you guys, and let you know where we choose!

M&D


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Cornwall, Hollwell Bay New Quay, run by Parkdean Holidays. Their web site is down, put a search in google later.

Have been here a few times, does get a little busy at the times you looking at, but it’s all families, toddlers/teenagers.

The site is a five-minute walk to the beach, great surf, body boarding and plenty of sand to walk on. Beautiful scenery, pubs x 2, shops in the village, and at the top of the hill (about 10mins walk, uphill mind) there’s a small theme park, go-karting, mini golf, rides (mostly for toddlers though) and many other attractions. It also has a 2 other golf courses, not challenging at all.

The site has, toilet and shower blocks close to pitches, pitches seem large but it can get busy, pool with slide, bars and nightclub, shops and parks.

I would stress though, we have used static’s here in August (before the motorhome not 100% about the pitches in August) have been there in the motorhome out of season, love it.

Go on Parkdean web site when it’s back on and check out, Ruda in Devon as well, cracking position right by the best beach for miles, only drawback it’s very busy in August.

Phew, my one finger typing needs practice…..you still awake….hello anybody

MHS..Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

http://www.find-a-campsite.co.uk/devon.html and we stayed in

http://www.parklandsite.co.uk/ - nice views, helpful site owner, and handy for a must visit to Salcombe - gives 5% discount to MHF sticker holders.

However, you cannot go there as dogs are not allowed although they do not seem to object to goldfish.

http://www.westcountryviews.co.uk/coastal/bantham/bantham.htm
some pix of Bantham.

South Hams is definately a place you should explore.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again for those links, I will folow them up, and let you know what Mandy and Kirsty decide :roll: (I just drive! :wink: )

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy, Dave,
The caravan club have taken over Hillhead site near Brixham and refurbished it and is family orientated...........we live not too far at Paington.
Rita


----------



## Sunseeker (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave

Daughter and Son in law going to Treloy?? campsite in Cornwall late August early September. The site is reviewed on UK campsites. Dogs are allowed but not near the swimming pool.  

Sunseeker



Still seeking the Sun


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Trevella in Newquay is a nice family and couples only site too.

But good ol' Torbay has some lovely areas and sites.
Good luck in your search,
Cheers
Glenn


----------

